
Reasons to upgrade to Internet Explorer 11 - edwinjm
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/ie/mt163707
======
Nerdfest
"Best backward compatibility of any browser". This is a reason _not_ to use
IE11, but thanks for reminding is that you're the best at implementing the
various broken standards implementation you inflicted on everyone.

